# Beamshots: Fenix TK70, TK41 vs Olight SR90, M3X vs 24W and 35W HID!



## jirik_cz (May 3, 2011)

On the Easter Weekend we had a small flashaholic meeting. There was really nice collection of flashlights so we took some beamshots 

I was really surprised how Olight SR90 and Fenix TK70 (prototype) compete with 24W Tactical HID and G&P 35W HID. I know that better HIDs with good smooth reflectors would still blow those LEDs away, but these cheap HIDs are no more competition for LEDs!

Below are the most interesting beamshots, you can find more beamshots here http://www.ledmania.cz/recenze/velikonocni-test-svitilen

The distance to the tree in the center is 85 meters.

Fenix TK41






Olight M3X





24W Tactical HID





Fenix TK70





Olight SR90





G&P 35W HID





Animated GIF:


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2011)

The TK70, I must have


----------



## blah9 (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, that's really incredible. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Lanque (May 3, 2011)

The TK70 is *definitely* on my to buy list. From the looks of the beamshots, I prefer the beam profile of the TK70 over the SR90.


----------



## fl0t (May 3, 2011)

I like a lot the TK70 throwing and flooding capabilities, I will sure get one.

Very nice beamshots!
Thanks a lot jirik cz
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?29357-jirik_cz*


----------



## chipdouglas (May 3, 2011)

Lanque said:


> The TK70 is *definitely* on my to buy list. From the looks of the beamshots, I prefer the beam profile of the TK70 over the SR90.


 
I second that !


----------



## chipdouglas (May 3, 2011)

Those are awesome beamshots - thanks a lot for posting those.
I now know that I must get the TK70 when it comes out. 
Also, I'd been wondering what the Olight M3X looked like - thank god I haven't pulled the trigger on one, as I prefer the TK-41 to the M3X. 

Fenix hits a good balance between spill and throw - I really like that.


----------



## yliu (May 3, 2011)

TK70!


----------



## beamis (May 3, 2011)

This sucks guys. I've been a lurker at CPF for a number of years. I've only posted a couple of things about testing batteries a while ago, and other than a couple of lights I received as gifts I've been able to keep my affliction under control. I finally broke down when Fenix announced the TK41 and now I'm going to HAVE to get the TK70 ... oh and the TK60 also  Oh yea, and I recently bought a Quark. I think I'm relapsing. Is there a rehab for our condition?


----------



## chipdouglas (May 3, 2011)

beamis said:


> This sucks guys. I've been a lurker at CPF for a number of years. I've only posted a couple of things about testing batteries a while ago, and other than a couple of lights I received as gifts I've been able to keep my affliction under control. I finally broke down when Fenix announced the TK41 and now I'm going to HAVE to get the TK70 ... oh and the TK60 also  Oh yea, and I recently bought a Quark. I think I'm relapsing. Is there a rehab for our condition?



There should be a* recovering flashaholics* subforum lol. I can picture each of us coming to the front of the room and going : '' Hi, I'm Marc and I have been sober for a year now.'' I have a wild imagination...


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (May 3, 2011)

Damn! That tk70 looks like a beast of light.


----------



## dongkoo (May 3, 2011)

TK70 use Ni-Mh battery or Li-ion battery?


----------



## tab665 (May 3, 2011)

i need to clean the drool off my keyboard. i dont want a tk70, i NEED one. the fate of the universe hinges on me getting that light when it comes out.


----------



## monkeyboy (May 3, 2011)

@ jirik_cz 
You said in the other thread that the TK70 was run on 2 x li-ion D cells. Is that what's being shown or 4D Nimh? Does it make a difference?


----------



## jirik_cz (May 3, 2011)

The beamshot published here was taken with 4x D NiMH batteries. I have also beamshot with 2x D li-ions and the brightness is exactly the same.


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2011)

I wonder how Fenix will package the TK70. Will be one hell of a box


----------



## chipdouglas (May 3, 2011)

jirik_cz said:


> The beamshot published here was taken with 4x D NiMH batteries. I have also beamshot with 2x D li-ions and the brightness is exactly the same.



Um, that's interesting since I didn't know there were such a thing is Li-ions D cells.


----------



## AlPal (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I cast another vote for that TK70.


----------



## chipdouglas (May 3, 2011)

kj2 said:


> I wonder how Fenix will package the TK70. Will be one hell of a box


 
It'll come to you wrapped in a beam of light, then a voice is going to say in a whisper : ''my preciousssssss''.

I really am in a joking mood today so don't see any harm in the above haha.


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2011)

chipdouglas said:


> It'll come to you wrapped in a beam of light, then a voice is going to say in a whisper : ''my preciousssssss''.
> 
> I really am in a joking mood today so don't see any harm in the above haha.


 Chip 'the funny guy' douglas


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2011)

you should use the TK70 as bike light  -everybody will see you than, haha

hea! post 100 for me. Yes!


----------



## chipdouglas (May 3, 2011)

kj2 said:


> Chip 'the funny guy' douglas


 
I got that from watching the movies K-Pax - I tend to remember movie quotes haha.


----------



## pageyjim (May 3, 2011)

What would a cop do when he comes to your car with his light and you shine back with a TK 70? I guess it is not advisable but an interesting thought anyway.


----------



## chipdouglas (May 3, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> What would a cop do when he comes to your car with his light and you shine back with a TK 70? I guess it is not advisable but an interesting thought anyway.


 
I wouldn't try this, but the mere thought of it is kind of funny. Cops in my area are still using small Maglites - I was pulled over the other week and the officer shined that mini Maglite at me - I was thinking to myself : ''hey, do you want to see what you guys should be using instead of those archaic flashlights''. I had my TK-15 next to me. Seriously, I'm sure oficers in my area have no idea there are such powerful small lights, otherwise you'd think they'd have made the switch. I found it to suck for a police officer to wield a small Maglight as their primary light.


----------



## pageyjim (May 3, 2011)

I was just daydreaming out loud, I better be careful.


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2011)

chipdouglas said:


> I wouldn't try this, but the mere thought of it is kind of funny. Cops in my area are still using small Maglites - I was pulled over the other week and the officer shined that mini Maglite at me - I was thinking to myself : ''hey, do you want to see what you guys should be using instead of those archaic flashlights''. I had my TK-15 next to me. Seriously, I'm sure oficers in my area have no idea there are such powerful small lights, otherwise you'd think they'd have made the switch. I found it to suck for a police officer to wield a small Maglight as their primary light.


 Even here, the cops are using Fenix instead of old Mags


----------



## magicmanchris (May 3, 2011)

Is there still any word on when the TK70 will be released? I know that when it hits the market, it will be in my shopping cart pronto!


----------



## justanotherguy (May 3, 2011)

magicmanchris said:


> Is there still any word on when the TK70 will be released? I know that when it hits the market, it will be in my shopping cart pronto!


 hmm I wonder about the projected cost...


----------



## mrpink (May 3, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> What would a cop do when he comes to your car with his light and you shine back with a TK 70?


 
If you are black or brown they would have shot your face off as soon as you reached for it.


----------



## cujet (May 3, 2011)

I've got the SR-90 and it's incredible. In fact, I took it up at night in my Cessna 177 and used it as a landing light. It's WAY brighter than the 2 stock Par 46, 4509Q, 100 watt halogen landing lights I have. 

The Cessna has a crank out window that allows the SR-90 to get a farily straight shot out at the runway. That Fenix must be stunning.


----------



## magicmanchris (May 3, 2011)

I've never sat next to a Pilot during a one handed Cessna landing. Would most likely be my last flight. _"Jesus Take the Wheel"_


----------



## mrpink (May 3, 2011)

cujet said:


> I've got the SR-90 and it's incredible. In fact, I took it up at night in my Cessna 177 and used it as a landing light.


 well now, obviously im jealous. but other than that i dont know what to say. 

LOL


----------



## AlPal (May 3, 2011)

It looks like Fenix will be selling a lot of TK70's because of this post. jirik cz should be getting some royalty fees for doing these pics.


----------



## AusKipper (May 3, 2011)

jirik_cz said:


> Fenix TK41
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why make me so sad jirik? WHY!! :'(

Fortunately, due to the fairly insane size of the Fenix TK70, i'm really not that disappointed


----------



## kj2 (May 4, 2011)

magicmanchris said:


> Is there still any word on when the TK70 will be released? I know that when it hits the market, it will be in my shopping cart pronto!


Fenix says that the TK70 will come around June/July


----------



## kj2 (May 4, 2011)

AusKipper said:


> Why make me so sad jirik? WHY!! :'(
> 
> Fortunately, due to the fairly insane size of the Fenix TK70, i'm really not that disappointed


 I've the TK41 too. Very happy with it. Has a good throw. Don;t be disappointed, it's gonna take a while before the TK70 will come in the stores.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 4, 2011)

The one thing I liked about SR90 was the single LED but the thing I like about the TK70 is the use of D cells. 

The bad thing about both lights is that my accordion has a hole in it and my dancing monkey ran away to join the circus. I'll just have to sell that kidney


----------



## Patriot (May 4, 2011)

cujet said:


> The Cessna has a crank out window that allows the SR-90 to get a farily straight shot out at the runway. That Fenix must be stunning.




Holy cow! Were you piloting or co-piloting? I've never taken my hand off the throttle during a landing.




Great beamshot Jirik! As an HID man, I've really enjoyed watching the LED's catch up and now surpass some of the low end HID up to 35W. They just don't produce the claimed lumen output. I'm having a ball with my SR90 but as you stated it still doesn't come close to the high end HID's.


----------



## warmurf (May 4, 2011)

I'd say the TK70 will be the death of the Led Lenser X21.


----------



## jirik_cz (May 4, 2011)

If you follow link in the OP there are beamshots of X21 (powered by AA eneloops in D adapters ) as well.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 4, 2011)

Apparently the X21 is to be followed up by an X22 using 6 or 7 XM-L leds, I think that's just speculation though..


----------



## candle lamp (May 4, 2011)

Wow, Great beamshot! Thanks.

A blind man can recover his sight when he look the huge quantity of the light.


----------



## jirik_cz (May 4, 2011)

IMHO the X22 is just a myth. It can not be found anywhere on the internet except one youtube comment.


----------



## 2100 (May 4, 2011)

This reminds me, *throwjunkie* was supposed to get some beamshots with the SR90 (think the last post he said it got flooded real bad) and then with the new Ebay 65W ballast. He never really got to post with the new 65W ballast. He last said it was a crazy weekend with the tornadoes/hail, but I think after that weekend you guys in US were hit with many more tornadoes during the few weekdays? I hope he is alright man, he is not posting or answering my PMs!


----------



## myst999 (May 4, 2011)

Hmm. The TK35 is looking pretty good compared to the TK41. The throw seems pretty close but the TK35 lights up the surrounding area a lot better.

TK41






TK35


----------



## Craig K (May 4, 2011)

> What would a cop do when he comes to your car with his light and you shine back with a TK 70? I guess it is not advisable but an interesting thought anyway.



haha that's funny.


----------



## phantom23 (May 4, 2011)

Another test where TK41 isn't as throwy as we can expect from 55klux.


----------



## srfreddy (May 4, 2011)

phantom23 said:


> Another test where TK41 isn't as throwy as we can expect from 55klux.


 
I think it looks it...


----------



## Ekinorak (May 12, 2011)

2100 said:


> This reminds me, *throwjunkie* was supposed to get some beamshots with the SR90 (think the last post he said it got flooded real bad) and then with the new Ebay 65W ballast. He never really got to post with the new 65W ballast. He last said it was a crazy weekend with the tornadoes/hail, but I think after that weekend you guys in US were hit with many more tornadoes during the few weekdays? I hope he is alright man, he is not posting or answering my PMs!


 

Offtopic but i did a beamshot with 65 watt ebay vs a sst90. Its the Trustfire X6 so the led is underdriven.


----------



## owner (May 14, 2011)

Here comes a big guy, the Olight SR92, with three XM-L U2 and 2400 lumens.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 14, 2011)

I feel I must chime in and +1 the sentiment of this thread. Having played with a SR90, that TK70 must be amazing in person. Thanks for the beamshots!


----------



## Samy (May 14, 2011)

Honestly... it's huge. Its 50cm long or something isn't it?  :shakehead


----------



## monkeyboy (May 14, 2011)

Holy cow, there's a whole bunch of new olight XM-L lights on the web. Someone should start a new thread

EDIT: OK I've created a new thread for the new olight models


----------



## 2100 (May 14, 2011)

Ekinorak said:


> Offtopic but i did a beamshot with 65 watt ebay vs a sst90. Its the Trustfire X6 so the led is underdriven.


 
Your Ebay 65W may not be focused correctly, seems to have a donut with a hotspot above it. Do check if the bulb is centered as well. PMed ya.

Looks like we have a contender for the TK70! Olight SR92! On shoudian forum, the guy said that it is as bright as the SR90, but does not throw as well.


----------



## steved3 (Jun 23, 2011)

The SR90 will continue to be their long-throw light....the beam is pretty tight coming off the reflector. It'll be interesting to do back to back shots of the SR90,SR91 and SR92.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 23, 2011)

steved3 said:


> It'll be interesting to do back to back shots of the SR90,SR91 and SR92.



Yes, I will definitely do that when I get the SR92.


----------



## Fatso (Jul 21, 2011)

Any chance you got the SR92 or SR91 yet?
I seriously need help deciding on the SR91. I wanted the 90 but changed my mind and that TK70 just looks huge next to the SR90 in light-reviews TK70 review.
Maybe I should just buy a SR51 and try it out then sell it. I wanted something that throws further than my catapult and seems the SR91 is it?? Anyone know if the SR51 really throws 800Meters? or is it like a M3X?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 21, 2011)

Fatso said:


> Any chance you got the SR92 or SR91 yet?



If have the SR91, the SR92 and SR51 is at the custom office and it will probably take a week before I see them (or longer if they are on summer vacation). The TK70 is also in the mail and will not be stopped at the custom office.


----------



## chewy78 (Nov 15, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> What would a cop do when he comes to your car with his light and you shine back with a TK 70? I guess it is not advisable but an interesting thought anyway.


 i should try that


----------



## Rat (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking at those pictures it looks like the SR90 has the TK70 in throw its hot spot looks brighter. Would this be a correct observation in real life ?


----------



## naruko (Apr 27, 2012)

Fenix always has been quality personified The TK70 is a Monster I Love it and your pics are just Stupendous


----------



## RCLumens (Apr 27, 2012)

Great Pics naruko! Awesome to see these compared!


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 27, 2012)

If the beam shots had been at 500 M instead of 85 meters for example, the impression becomes reversed, in that the TK70 floods a good 300-400 meters really well, but, it doesn't reach out with much useful life past that. Past this range is where a search and rescue light like the SR90 is useful, where the TK70 is useless.

I do disaster response work, and I use BOTH of them. If its short range, I use the TK70, as the flood of light is great. If its long range, I use the SR90 because its beam can put a large hot spot on a distant target...and it still provides generous spill for intermediate and close range.

The TK70 on Tenergy Premium D Cells was rated at over 2,500 L during testing at Photon Fest 18, the SR90 was rated at only 1,350 L. The difference is that the TK70 uses those lumens in a less concentrated beam, for a floody throw, and the SR90 concentrates the beam for maximum throw. MOST of the SR90's lumens make it out to a distant target...whereas the TK70's lumens are spread out over a wider area, and are not concentrated enough to throw that far.

Somewhere around 300-400 meters, the TK70's lux fall off becomes apparent...and it becomes harder and harder to tell if you are resolving a man with firewood in his arms, or a firearm, etc. The SR90 tells you if its loaded...or a load.


----------



## user73 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dear Jirik, could you* complement* the pictures of TK70 and dedomed SR90* with a NOT-dedomed SR95 shot in the same environment* (or if not avaiable with a NOT-dedomed SR90)?
The dedomed SR90 has a too small bright area. I would very much like to see how a normal SR95 competes against the TK70. 

That would fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 5, 2013)

Dear user, there were no dedomed flashlights in original post. I don't have any dedomed SR90 or SR95. 

Or if you mean by dedomed SR95 the new SR95S UT, it wasn't available in the time of making beamshots. But I will make a new set soon


----------



## Franz (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice beamshots, good work:twothumbs


----------

